
Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) - panarky
http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491)

270+ comments

------
fcanela
Currently this is currently pointing to the beta 2, not the LTS.

~~~
mocko
It was, but has now switched to the real thing

